

Tech Bubble? Maybe, Maybe Not - luibelgo
https://medium.com/gv-notes/tech-bubble-maybe-maybe-not-b83d6a2dbc9f

======
nszanto
Awesome article! This has been a huge topic of conversation lately, and it's
great to be able to put some actual data visualization to what is happening.

